# Photo from EKC show



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

I handed my camera off to a friend to use today. He has never used my camera (or one like it), never taken photos at a dog show (expecially moving shots) and he snagged this one. This is one of the nicest ones of Kenna yet. I pulled her Thur/Fri. as her handler didn't come up those days and she is beyond naked. We went RWB today and are showing again tomorrow. She moved well, but pulled her Diva routine when stacking...cow.












krisk
BIM Edale's Wild Thyme


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She's beautiful!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great shot!


----------

